# Trailer Title



## Fletch_W (Aug 14, 2011)

If Mr. X buys a brand new trailer that's never been registered, has bill of sale (receipt) and certificate of origin, and he decides to sell the trailer to Mr. Y, does he just hand off his paperwork with a new bill of sale, or does Mr. X need to register the trailer first, pay tax, and wait for the title in the mail, then sell it to Mr. Y?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 14, 2011)

What kind of trailer?

Regular flatbed/utility trailers don't have titles --just the tag receipt.  The owner will get the tag receipt when he gets the tag at the tag office, no waiting. 

In theory, the original owner can hand off the paperwork, but it will be easier to just get the tag, do a BOS and sign the tag receipt over to the new owner.

If I were buying a trailer in these circumstances, I would pay for the tag to get the receipt to sign over to me.

The problem you may run into is that when the second owner goes to get the tag, the tax commissioner may want the taxes due between the original sale and the second sale.  I just think it makes life easier for all concerned to just go get the tag.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 14, 2011)

So boat trailers have titles, but utility trailers do not... having a longer towbar and a couple of 2x4's make it necessary to issue a title?


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 14, 2011)

Check this out Fletch

http://motor.etax.dor.ga.gov/motor/TitleSection/ts_NeedAGATitle.aspx


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 14, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> So boat trailers have titles, but utility trailers do not... having a longer towbar and a couple of 2x4's make it necessary to issue a title?



Boat trailers don't have titles.

I looked this up a couple of years ago, and the only trailers that have titles are campers/trailers with living facilities.  I don't think there has been any change.


----------



## safebuilder (Aug 14, 2011)

Some trailers do in fact have GA title. I recently bought a 6 ton equipment trailer from one of the rental companies and it has a regular GA title. I also purchased an enclosed trailer from another state and it had title but my tag office did not want or process that one.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 14, 2011)

safebuilder said:


> Some trailers do in fact have GA title. I recently bought a 6 ton equipment trailer from one of the rental companies and it has a regular GA title. I also purchased an enclosed trailer from another state and it had title but my tag office did not want or process that one.



Can't quote the requirements but is based on lenght and payload.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Aug 14, 2011)

I got a 6'x12' trailer, 18' 5ton and 25' 7ton all have titles if not they are deamed home made and subkect to inspection from county before tagging.  i would think that you would just sign the title over


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 14, 2011)

Just check out the link I provided above. It's straight from the Dept. of revenue. Boat trailer's may or may not have a title.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 14, 2011)

K80Shooter said:


> Just check out the link I provided above. It's straight from the Dept. of revenue. Boat trailer's may or may not have a title.



10-4, it pretty much explains all.


----------

